# archangel for adoption, GA



## ancientoaks (Mar 13, 2010)

I have two adult pair and two young Archangels that need a good home.

I live in Newnan, GA which is a little southwest of Atlanta

If interested you can send me an E-mail at

[email protected]

thanks John


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

email sent


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

thank you so much! the archanagels are happy here in their temporary spot, until I do some rearranging.


----------



## ancientoaks (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad you made it home alright. I know they're happy if you gave them a nest.

good luck with them
John


----------

